# VG Shark Fin Antenna Install (With Pics!)



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

So I ordered the Visual Garage Shark fin antenna and finally received it today (They custom paint each one according to your cars paint code!)

Installation was a breeze! Literally took me like 5 minutes...

Before hard mounting, I checked my XM, worked fine. Called OnStar, Worked great (I even asked if he had my GPS location, he told it to me right away!)

As a RF specialist for the DoD, I was pretty impressed with this nifty little thing. In my inventory, we have 100+ Antennas that cover every frequency range from DC-30Ghz. I've seen an antenna or two in my day lol.

Anyways, here are the pics!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thats cool how it works,its just a cover


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Eh, not my thing, I don't like the way it looks. Cool though


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it! The antenna's like the one thing that makes these cars look "cheap." A brand new BMW 328i parked next to me today at lunch... cars look almost identical


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice looking. Can't argue that it doesn't look better than the boner sticking off the roof from the factory.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had one on my Mazda 6 since the 2nd week of owning it. It's my most favorite mod by far! The look is so awesome! I will also vouch for the fact that the reception is much better than stock.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Would you mind posting a pic of the side profile?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I love it! The antenna's like the one thing that makes these cars look "cheap." A brand new BMW 328i parked next to me today at lunch... cars look almost identical


I'll take my chances, I've never been judged by a car antenna.  If I wanted to look like a BMW I'd buy a BMW.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

looks pretty slick I think!


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it... that might be my next purchase...


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Very nice looking. Can't argue that it doesn't look better than the boner sticking off the roof from the factory.


:lol:



Kaimumma said:


> I've had one on my Mazda 6 since the 2nd week of owning it. It's my most favorite mod by far! The look is so awesome! I will also vouch for the fact that the reception is much better than stock.


Usually when I pull into my garage, I lose XM for about 10 sec... yesterday I dropped it for literally .5 sec... I wish I would have done an RF profile on it Vs. the Factory one before I installed it 



alex725 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of the side profile?


I'll try today. You just looking to see how tall it is?



NBrehm said:


> I'll take my chances, I've never been judged by a car antenna.  If I wanted to look like a BMW I'd buy a BMW.


I'm not worried about being judged. I just think it's retarded GM decided to overlook our cars in this aspect... considering half the other 4 doors they've been releasing have them. 



70x7 said:


> looks pretty slick I think!


Agreed! I'm stoked!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks nice!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Waiting on the group buy to get mine. It'll look great instead of the dead branch sticking up.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Waiting on the group buy to get mine. It'll look great instead of the dead branch sticking up.


Here you go, in the event you haven't already visited this link:


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/56-vendor-group-buy/3428-visual-garage-shark-fin-group-buy.html


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Here you go, in the event you haven't already visited this link:
> 
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/56-vendor-group-buy/3428-visual-garage-shark-fin-group-buy.html


I'm #2 on there, and thanks just in case I wasn't aware of it! :sigh:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

loooks good, but i love my stock antennna lol


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I think i'll stick w/ my oem, but it does look pretty cool, kinda like one of those nascar camera's mounted on the roof to give you ride-along shots. - Dan


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Didn't think I'd like this, so I didn't join the groupbuy... Dang I wish I would have looks great and to me seems to make the car look modern/ high class.


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

Just installed mine. I'm not too confident that the 3m type tape is going to survive the winter here in Michigan. I love how it looks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good, I think you swayed be into buying one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Didn't think I'd like this, so I didn't join the groupbuy... Dang I wish I would have looks great and to me seems to make the car look modern/ high class.


I don't think it's too late to join. PM the guy organizing it. I'm sure he'd be able to work something out with you.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

dbaydoun said:


> Just installed mine. I'm not too confident that the 3m type tape is going to survive the winter here in Michigan. I love how it looks. Fingers crossed.


 Does it seem to stick pretty well? I live in Michigan too and I am worried that if I put one on, it won't stay long. It's only stuck on by 3M tape?


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine is still stuck on in case youre wondering! I prob should have actually followed the directions in install it though lol


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> Does it seem to stick pretty well? I live in Michigan too and I am worried that if I put one on, it won't stay long. It's only stuck on by 3M tape?


Its more of a weather-strip tape, but I followed the directions to a tee and it seems like it is going to pop up in a few spots. Only time will tell. I can actually see some light coming through spots when the sun is shining at a certain angle. So far it is holding just fine.


----------



## LarryShulman (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I went onto the Visual Garage site and did not see a selection for Chevrolet. Am I missing something or am on on the wrong site?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LarryShulman said:


> Hi everyone, I went onto the Visual Garage site and did not see a selection for Chevrolet. Am I missing something or am on on the wrong site?


Try Insane Speed Motorsports - Exterior.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine's installed. It matches the Black Granite Metallic, including "metallic flakes" perfectly. I did put a little touch up paint around the base to cover the 3M tape. No more Radio Controlled car look for me.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

How much was the fin with it paint matched?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know. It was a birthday present from my wife. I do know that the paint matching is part of the price that shows on ISM's website. Follow the link a few posts back and it will take you directly to the shark fins.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Im considering changing mine out. Whats involved in removing the original. I m also considering blacking out the entire roof in 3M 1080 black...

Thanks


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I got mine through Bad News Racing. This is an awesome mod. $80 includes shipping and getting the paint to match your ride


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The VG Shark Fin goes on over the existing base. The antenna mast simply unscrews from the base and the shark fin's internal antenna screws into the base.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> The VG Shark Fin goes on over the existing base. The antenna mast simply unscrews from the base and the shark fin's internal antenna screws into the base.



THanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The VG Shark Fin goes on *over the existing base*. The antenna mast simply unscrews from the base and the shark fin's internal antenna screws into the base.


Quick question, is this the MKI or II model for our base?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*bump


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Super easy install and I feel it really improved the looks of my Cruze. Paint match was perfect! Signal degredation was almost non existent.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't find anywhere to buy the VG Shark Fin. Plenty of knockoffs out there, but none match the Autumn Metallic of my Cruze, and I would prefer the VG branded one anyway. 

Their website is down, and their Ebay store is empty.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

There on vacation for the summer they will be back soon and BNR will post th VG sharkfins back on tgere website when there available.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> There on vacation for the summer they will be back soon and BNR will post th VG sharkfins back on tgere website when there available.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Thanks!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> There on vacation for the summer they will be back soon and BNR will post th VG sharkfins back on tgere website when there available.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


I did not know that a company could survive taking a "summer vacation"?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I found a site that sells MKI and MKII suposedly. Thats why I bumped to see what version we had. It looks like MKII from the pictures here. 

Car Antennas :: Sigma Automotive


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I did not know that a company could survive taking a "summer vacation"?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


If I'm not mistaken there deep in Canada so it snows a lot and summer is there escape time lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If I'm not mistaken there deep in Canada so it snows a lot and summer is there escape time lol.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


I guess you don't know much about Canada..or where they are from. They are located in Richmond, BC which is not "deep in Canada" as you put it. It's on the west coast and they don't even really get a winter there. a small amount of snow but usually sunny and plus temps.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info and pics! 

really interested in this mod


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> Thanks for the info and pics!
> 
> really interested in this mod



[email protected] is the person you want to talk to then. He sells them and if you do like I did and goof on install $8 paypal to VG gets you another 2 sided halo to try again.


----------



## meatball (May 29, 2016)

I love it. I might have to order one also


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Way Overpriced , there on other sites for like $10.00 with free shipping.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lazer said:


> Way Overpriced , there on other sites for like $10.00 with free shipping.


Those are covers only with no antenna embedded to replace the antenna mast you take off to put the shark fin on.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

You can find them cheaper ,just saying.
New Blue Shark Fin XM Sirius Satellite Antenna Assembly 22899563 | eBay


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That fin requires you replace the base unit on the roof. It also won't connect to the 1st gen antenna cables. Before I purchased my VG fin I did the research. The 1st Gen Cruze uses a unique antenna cable from the roof base to the radio head unit. My dealership parts manager and I checked every single GM vehicle sold in the US and I researched other GMs sold in other countries. The 1st Gen Cruze uses a unique cable.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

I hear you, I see you live in Denver to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was really looking for a mini-shark fin for my Cruze but given the antenna cable our car uses I couldn't find one. The mini-fins also act as the base which meant I needed to find one that plugged into the cable in the roof.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

+1 on this. I've had one installed for a year now. Works well with the same reception as the stock antenna. I especially like the added peace of mind while going through a car wash. Also, I can sweep snow off the roof and run the brush right over this. Try that with stock.

It is a bit large but does have to cover the stock base. Reminds me of a large nose stuck to my roof :grin:



STUDLEE said:


> So I ordered the Visual Garage Shark fin antenna and finally received it today (They custom paint each one according to your cars paint code!)
> 
> Installation was a breeze! Literally took me like 5 minutes...


----------

